

Show HN: Bopgig - Connect with artists and venues to see the shows you want - adrianwaj
http://bopgig.com

======
primigenus
Your homepage is quite confusing indeed:

\- The "Connect with artists" banner looks like an input field. The first
thing I did was try to type in it, which didn't work.

\- What's the point of the list of stats? When I mouse over them they react,
so it implies I might be able to interact with them, but I can't... so why put
them there?

\- The list of fans, touring artists and news is confusing. If I click on
fans, it shows me some numbers, which turns out to be screenshots if I click
on them. Why not bring those screenshots out and show them when I load the
site to help me understand what this is? If I click on touring artists it
shows me what appears to be a list of buttons, but which upon further
inspection appears to be a list of items which I can mouseover to see more
information about (the arrows at the bottom further my confusion - they seem
to suggest I can reorder the list, but really it just toggles between items).
If I click on "news", I get what appears to be 3 tweets, 2 of which are you
talking about how excited you are about launching.

I haven't tried signing up or using it because the homepage prevents me from
understanding what this is or why I would use it. The layout breaks many UI
conventions that could be fixed by involving an interaction designer or doing
some usability tests and observing how people react to the homepage.

Hope that helps!

~~~
adrianwaj
Thank you. I'll definitely be getting this all fixed soon.

------
mitabaston
Not sure whether this is supposed to be more than <http://www.songkick.com/>.
But you should check that one out for a great user experience.

~~~
adrianwaj
Thanks for the tip. Songkick has always repulsed me in a number of ways
including lack of innovation, vision and site design. I should really have a
poke around now that it looks like they've had a redesign.

------
adrianwaj
blog post about launch: <http://blog.bopgig.com/2012/01/bopgig-launches.html>

------
prawn
Misread it as Bogpig. Anyone else?

~~~
adrianwaj
haha, I see that sort of. It was originally Gigpop, but thought Bopgig to be
cooler.

~~~
prawn
I think I prefer Gigpop. If the letters are transposed there, Gipgop is a bit
funny - better than Bogpig!

~~~
adrianwaj
I try to keep kosher when it comes to pigs. Gigpop started to annoy me after a
while. To me Bop is better than Pop: Bop is like Bebop, it has lasting value
unlike Pop which changes with the times.

